# HARC round 3 at M&M



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i figured since its less than a week away i would start a thread.

whos comin and what are you racing???


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

we got the track looking quite nice, and the jumps looking good! We're supposed to have a small rain shower mid to later this week and that should cool it off for the weekend.

Can't wait guys!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*What day is that*

Is that race Sat and Sun? There is an on-road race at Gulf Coast that weekend as well I was thinking about coming back to Houston that weekend. Kinda depends on the weather. If its going to be very hot I'll probably stay home. That heat just whips me but good.

Griz


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The race is on Saturday.........the pits are covered and there's an AC'd area by the restrooms that you can cool down in if you get overheated. We'd love to have you again, but at the same time, I fully understand if you can't make it.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'll keep an eye on the weather*

I'll keep an eye on the weather this week and see how it goes. Two possibilities for filming does make the trip more worthwhile. If not fall is just around the corner and thats what I'm really waiting for. Just trying to get everything figured out right now and I'm getting close to getting what I want out of the rig. Once it cools off and I'm not so miserable when I'm filming everything will fall into place. The vid I put up last night from the regionals kinda gives you an idea where I'm going with it all. Being able to show multiple angles of a corner or follow the cars around the track like the big boys do. Makes me want another couple of cameras but I'd work myself to death trying to keep them fed and pointed. For longer mains I'm going to try and move them every 5 minutes or so from now on. Get more angles in each race so it doesn't get boring. I'll be glad when the learning curve flattens out a bit though. I'm ready for one of those weekends when everything goes just right and the quality really jumps.

Griz


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you need help I'm sure theres a few of us that would be more than willing to help. I'll help ya out any way possible. just shout at me and tell me what to do, its cool.

Peace,
Jerry


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you guys coming out Jerry?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i'm pretty sure i am. i dont think dad is.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Shot Gun!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL. i might bring my thunder tigger with me too.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

but remember, you were gonna let me borrow it??  j/k


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> but remember, you were gonna let me borrow it??  j/k


Wow jerry you are Brave.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

gary, you gonna come run mod truck??


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be running mod truck,,,i have my NEW 4200 7cell stick pack....hahahahahaha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like we're gonna get a good dose of rain tomorrow, and then friday the sun's coming back out to dry it up! So, the track should be good and tacky Saturday, and the temperature should drop about 10 degrees! Phew! I was expecting another 104 degree day on saturday! 

can't wait guys.....got my car all shined, tuned, and ready to go! I'm hearing a LOT of talk about this race......should be a very good turnout! Also, if you've never raced at M&M, you'll be amazed at the amount of spectators! It really adds a cool vibe to the race! 

Also, FYI, I'm going to be selling the HARC shirts for a discounted $10 at the race! I paid for these out of my pocket, and I'm losing money, but I want to get some advertising out there.....I want HARC to grow.....it's been soooo much fun thus far!

P.S. Gary, I will give you $5.00 back from the $15.00 you paid


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i hope to be there. courtney can i get a ride again in the morning?  please??? lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure at this point.....I've got a lot to do friday night and Saturday morning. Check with me friday morning and I'll know better what my schedule looks like.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok. ill check with you then


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so whos ready???!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

is this still the layout?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlaPF4QwXQ4


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that's it.....plus grass!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok cool. looks like fun!!!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Looks pretty nice*

That looks like a nice track. Is the grass going to be on the driving line or just around the track? My buds up in Denver added some Euro type stuff to their track this year. Log bridge some stuff that looks like concrete but isn't and some other stuff. When I get back from Colorado I'm going to get a calandar going for the races I'm going to video for the next few months. I'll be sure and put this track on the list.

Griz


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds good Griz......

And, no.....the grass is just grass that has grown up around the edges of the track. It was basically from neglected maintainence, but at this point it provides and interesting surface if you get out of the lines......it's actually kind of cool, and it helps to keep the dust down as well.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i still cant wait!! i hope it doesnt "you know what" on saturday!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to M&M tomorrow to check out the track......


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

does anyone have an extra PT theyre willing to let me borrow?? i still havent gotten the money to get one yet. LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

they will have transponders at the race


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya but i dont want to have to deal with house transponders. unless they have it set up more like K&M was where the transponders were close and not mikes where you have to walk upstairs to get them. then i dont really mind


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

they'll be on the driver's stand......near the pits.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok then. thats way better. dont have to do all that running up and down the stairs


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> ok then. thats way better. dont have to do all that running up and down the stairs


A PT should be the first hopup any racer buys.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

true, i just havent raced enough lately to justify one


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sun's out ladies! If it stays like this for the rest of the day, the track and the weather will be perfect for tomorrow! Keep your fingers crossed!

I'm going to the track today on my lunch break and I'll report back.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Looked at the track at noon today.......it's about 60% dry, and should be completely dry by about 3 or so. Unless we get a big storm overnight, the track is good to go!

Just a couple of reminders, as we need things to run smoothly tomorrow:

-Entry fee is $25 first class, and $10 second class, $15 novice.
-Entry fees MUST BE PAID IN CASH so we can give CASH PAYOUTS
-gates open at 8AM. The pits fill up rather fast, so get there early if you don't have your own table/tent
-signups are from 9:30-10AM......10AM cutoff
-drivers meeting 10:15AM
-races start promptly at 11:00AM
-fun
-racing
-fun!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmmm.....raining profusely again! CARP!

would you guys rather we make a rainout call this evening or in the morning at about 7:00AM?

I'd hate to call it this evening and it be sunny and cooler tomorrow. On the other hand, I'm afraid people would prefer to know in advance so they could make other plans.

Let me know what you guys wanna do.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I say wait till the morning, people will rather go out there or check the weather in the morning than call it off tonight and have a beautiful day wasted tomarrow


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

so any update on M&M since 4:30 today, I know it rained its arse off at 45 and 1960....and it is coming down again rite now in Porter....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

it just let up in tomball and montgomery. so i dont know about M&M since its farther west


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If it does rain out we will be open for practice.anyone have a update sure is a long way to drive if its to wet.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> it just let up in tomball and montgomery. so i dont know about M&M since its farther west


M&M would be South and East of Tomball and Montgomery!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Clear skies again here right now. I'm gonna go to MnM at about 6:45AM and will let you guys know.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ddcarter3 said:


> M&M would be South and East of Tomball and Montgomery!


i meant west of porter!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone heard about the track?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry guys, running late this morning. Leaving my house in Cypress for MnM right now.....will update in 30 minutes.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

10/4


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sun is out track is still a little wet but should be dry by 9 am


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ok then it's a go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey fellas. Back in the land of the living pretty much. Just checked the radar loop. Rain to the east of us. Weather dudes say 50 to 60% chance by 12:00.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought it would be very wet.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Another great race under our belts guys! We had a rain delay, but got back to racing within an hour!

We hit a few snags today, but they are nothing more than growing pains, and we just need to refine our rules a little more.

A big thanks to Meir and David for letting us race today......even though the track was pretty thrashed by the end, you've got to admit......that's the best dirt in town!

Aside from the couple of snags, I want to tell you what I saw today:

I saw a bunch of great people who really want to race! I saw people having a lot of fun. I saw people winning their first race and having a smile so big that you'd have to smack them in the face with a shovel to wipe it off! (yeah tommy, I'm talking about you!) I saw lots of spectators and newbies. I saw fellow racers helping newbies and testifying the RC gospel to the spectators! I saw people lending motors, tires, servos, parts, and even entire cars so that fellow racers who were broke down could race and have fun. 

But the most important thing that I saw today was this: after the first round of qualifying, it came a nice downpour. Some people packed up and went home. Even the race director packed up and called it. Meir came to me and said, "what do you want to do?" I said, "there's not a lot we can do.....the race director already called it." He said, "you want me to tell him to get back out here?", and I said, "well lets call a meeting a see what everybody wants to do." So, after a breif meeting, it was unanimous that everyone wanted to try and wait out the rain. So, 30 minutes later, the rain stopped, and immediately (without anyone asking) at least 8 people hit the track and started brushing the standing water into the drains, repacking the jumps, throwing dry dirt on the wet to soak it up, etc. Even Meir took off his over shirt and got down and dirty with us! 

Point is, I was reminded why I put forth the effort to put HARC together.......to bring people together who want to have fun and help others. That's the ONLY reason I do it.....nothing brings me greater pleasure than to see people having fun......and it really sweetens that pleasure by knowing that the people that I race with share that same passion. 

I enjoyed seeing each and every one of you.

Good evening.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Great post CV!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

1 more race down i had fun today!But i was not happy with the way the race program was ran.But thats just me i really think it is importient that all the harc races are ran the same.As far as number of Qualifers and the time on the mains.When i paid to race today i thought i would be running 3 Qualifers.I know they did it because of the rain threat but we could have made 3 easy.Heck i was home before dark!All i am saying is the program needs to stay the same at every track for it to work.People should feel like they are getting there money's worth.Im not doging you court your doing a great job and i had a blast today.I will be at southside for the next one.Justmy2cents these are my thoughts and have nothing to do with mikes hobby shop or Gulf Coast Race Way


----------



## Mrcomputer (Jul 1, 2007)

i would also like to add to BigPhils post about the way the race was ran yesterday by mier and david at m&m the announcer was not even close to being right we gate started the quails why even do quails if your just going to gate start the main there only one track that they and do an ifmar gate start and the is austin. Mike S


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeez guys. Cut CV some slack He is putting his heart and soul into HARC and some glitches are bound to happen. Thats called growing pains! Wisdom is seeing what went wrong and improving on it. 

On the flip side, only posting the negative in public will only hurt the hobby and lose racers. That, we dont need in Houston! Ive seen it happen over and over again..

Constructive ideas allways helps everyone come up with ideas to make racing better. Sorta gives them ownership with their ideas and everyone feels better they have a part in improvments.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Let me start by saying that I agree with you guys on the format issue. We are 100%definitely going to come up with a format that all the tracks can agree on and is what the racers want......this is not a big issue, and can EASILY be resolved.....so let's not let it become a big issue.

I know a few of you guys weren't happy yesterday, but I need to remind you guys that I made it a point to talk to EVERY PERSON at the race, and 95% of the people had a GREAT time! However, don't think FOR A SECOND that I won't do something to remedy the problems we expereinced yesterday. 

But like Gary said, let's not discuss things in a negative light here on public forums.....imagine if someone who has never raced but has been thinking about coming out to our races, but then comes and reads negative things about it? You bet your arse that'll make'em think twice, and I WILL NOT have HARC going down that road. It only takes a TINY BIT of negativity to get things going in a downward spiral......ask the THRC guys about that one......when it gets to a certain point, the positive vibe is PERMANENTLY gone.

That said, I am setting up another HARC meeting to go over the things that are going right, and fix the things that are not going right. This is what I've told you guys from the beginning. I do this democratically, and anyone who comes to the meeting has a say and a vote on how things go. So, for the last time, if you don't come to the meetings, then we can't hear you.

Please don't take anything I've said as personal......there were things that happenend yesterday that I don't want HARC affiliated with, so don't think I don't hear you guys. 

We will fix this guys, just give us a change, and remember that we need your input at the meetings.

I will schedule a new meeting within the next two weeks. Any suggestions on when/where.......don't want to do it again at M&M.....need a more neutral location.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

We can have it in the vip room at our track if you want courtney just let me know.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Gary said:


> Jeez guys. Cut CV some slack He is putting his heart and soul into HARC and some glitches are bound to happen. Thats called growing pains! Wisdom is seeing what went wrong and improving on it.
> 
> On the flip side, only posting the negative in public will only hurt the hobby and lose racers. That, we dont need in Houston! Ive seen it happen over and over again..
> 
> Constructive ideas allways helps everyone come up with ideas to make racing better. Sorta gives them ownership with their ideas and everyone feels better they have a part in improvments.


I thought that was what i did


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

EDIT: CV i say we go to mikes!!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Courtney- I think that we could have a Great turnout if we had some HARC races at The River Track, Ken Wasek's track in Lake Jackson/ Brazoria. Its an awesome track and always fun to run at! I would definately give him a call!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

how far is that from houston smiley?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The river track is on our agenda for the next meeting.......I want it to happen.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

me too. can you say big air!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Smiley said:


> Courtney- I think that we could have a Great turnout if we had some HARC races at The River Track, Ken Wasek's track in Lake Jackson/ Brazoria. Its an awesome track and always fun to run at! I would definately give him a call!


If I am not mistaken, everyone had a great time at that track! Not to mention, you can bring a boat for fun after the meeting/race!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

will someone please tell me were the river track is i have never been there.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

www.riverracetrack.com

hows that phil???


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

how is what?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

you needed an address and i gave you a website


----------

